# Not Your Average Photographers



## AvantGardenias (Oct 24, 2007)

2 Los Angeles-based photographers who want to not only photograph you but also create a unique and visionary experience you'll always remember. The photographs are merely the evidence.

Please look at our website: www.avantgardenias.com

Thank you.


----------



## zendianah (Oct 24, 2007)

I love your style!!!


----------



## alan927 (Oct 25, 2007)

Amazing photos and editing! :hail:

Small error: When you click on portraits, the <title> of the page is "New Page 1" instead of "p o r t r a i t s" (like madness and bands).

It wouldn't hurt to have the avantgardenias logo from the homepage at the top of each of the other pages, too, to make the site a little more cohesive.


----------

